
Why Venture Capitalists are hesitant to invest in solo founders - earnestsweat
https://medium.com/the-importance-of-being-earnest/dont-be-hero-ball-kobe-25af3343af85#.kpiilniqq
======
throwaway000002
The real reason is that they don't get to play one founder against the other.

Now you know.

------
mathattack
It's interesting that Jordan was invoked as an example of Hero Ball. He didn't
start winning championships until he had all-stars around him. And he elevated
them - Pippen would have been a lesser player if teams could afford to double-
team him. Jordan gave up salary to get other superstars around him. This is
the opposite of Kobe.

